# Genie Intellicode Garage door opener not working



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Sounds like the computer board or a starting capacitor. How old is the unit? There is a date code on the sticker that shows the model and serial number.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Check for loose connections, broken solder joints, black burned up spots on the circuit board, etc. stuff. Try running it without the garage door attached? 

If there is a capacitor on there, yeah, you can probably change that for just a few bucks. That's worth trying. 

Do the remotes work? Could be a worn out button on the wall controller. 

Have you tried smacking it? That works sometimes. :wink2:


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

I got the garage door to work last night by simply unplugging it and plugging it back in. I guess that acted as a simple reset. I do notice now that it opens slower than it did before. Typically when I close both doors at the same time they they are identical in speed. Now when I close them this door is about 2ft behind the other door. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

speedster1 said:


> I got the garage door to work last night by simply unplugging it and plugging it back in. I guess that acted as a simple reset. I do notice now that it opens slower than it did before. Typically when I close both doors at the same time they they are identical in speed. Now when I close them this door is about 2ft behind the other door.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Update, this thing is not fixed. My daughter opened the door today and it only went up about 75%. Afterwards the wall controller would not work at all. 

Here is where it gets really weird. I pressed the light switch button and the door tried to close. Pressed it again and same thing. Turns out that when I depress the light button the door tried to close. But only while the button is depressed! Wtf is going on?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

This opener one of the ones that have multiple functions on the wall unit? If so I'm wondering if the wall unit itself may be causing the problems. S comes to mind because now the light switch is trying to make the door move. Why don't you try switching the wall unit between the two doors you have? That would certainly be a way to prove or disprove my hypothesis.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Msradell said:


> This opener one of the ones that have multiple functions on the wall unit? If so I'm wondering if the wall unit itself may be causing the problems. S comes to mind because now the light switch is trying to make the door move. Why don't you try switching the wall unit between the two doors you have? That would certainly be a way to prove or disprove my hypothesis.


That's what I'd do. Swap the button and see if the problem follows it.


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

Msradell said:


> This opener one of the ones that have multiple functions on the wall unit? If so I'm wondering if the wall unit itself may be causing the problems. S comes to mind because now the light switch is trying to make the door move. Why don't you try switching the wall unit between the two doors you have? That would certainly be a way to prove or disprove my hypothesis.


Yes it is. It has 4 total buttons. 1 open button for each door and 1 light button for each light. I'll fiddle with the wiring tonight but I'm not sure if that's what is causing the issue. And I say this mainly because neither remote opener works either. I would think that if it was the hardwired switch the remote would still work.

Either way it's wacky. I thought maybe it could be a faulty capacitor. I may swap out the capacitor from the good garage door opener and see if it fixes the broken one.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Disconnect the wall controll and short the wires and see if it works.


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

I disconnected both wall mount controllers and swapped them. The door still doesn't work so we can rule out a problem with the switch. Just for the hell of it I shorted the wires and nothing happens. But in all fairness the working garage door doesn't do anything when shorted either. The switches appear to be some type of smart switch with a small PCB that must must do some type of wizardry.

I'll try trying the capacitor next

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

speedster1 said:


> I disconnected both wall mount controllers and swapped them. The door still doesn't work so we can rule out a problem with the switch. Just for the hell of it I shorted the wires and nothing happens. But in all fairness the working garage door doesn't do anything when shorted either. The switches appear to be some type of smart switch with a small PCB that must must do some type of wizardry.
> 
> I'll try trying the capacitor next
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Tonight I looked at the status LED and it just blinks on and off green. Manual says it could be a logic board or the ribbon cable. I pulled out the ribbon cable and reseated it. No go. It might be that logic board board. Probably not even worth it to replace that. Might have to just purchase a new opener. From another company like Chamberlain.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

That's usually the conclusion I come to. I install doors and openers and as a general rule, I don't repair openers. If they're more than 7-8 years old, better off to replace them. Liftmaster has a nice belt drive, model 8355. Good unit in the middle of their line.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Did you call Genie? I had a problem with my Father-in-laws Garage door opener and they were extremely helpful. diagnosed the problem over the phone with me and sent new parts out (free) that I got 2 days later. Door fixed, happy customer.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

firehawkmph said:


> Liftmaster has a nice belt drive, model 8355. Good unit in the middle of their line.
> Mike Hawkins


That's the opener we have and we love it! Very dependable and quiet.


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

Those look nice. I got quoted $225 for the Chamberlain WD1000WF today so I might go that route. Not sure how often I'd ever use my smart phone to open or close a garage door but might come in handy some day. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

danpik said:


> Did you call Genie? I had a problem with my Father-in-laws Garage door opener and they were extremely helpful. diagnosed the problem over the phone with me and sent new parts out (free) that I got 2 days later. Door fixed, happy customer.


Just got off the phone with genie. Took a while for them to answer but the customer service was pretty good. They admitted they had never seen my problem before. In the end they determined the opener required a drive motor controller board. She said it cost $175! Wtf? I thanked her for her help and politely told her I'd just buy another garage door opener.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

speedster1 said:


> Just got off the phone with genie. Took a while for them to answer but the customer service was pretty good. They admitted they had never seen my problem before. In the end they determined the opener required a drive motor controller board. She said it cost $175! Wtf? I thanked her for her help and politely told her I'd just buy another garage door opener.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Buy a Chamberlain/Liftmaster.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

speedster1 said:


> Just got off the phone with genie. Took a while for them to answer but the customer service was pretty good. They admitted they had never seen my problem before. In the end they determined the opener required a drive motor controller board. She said it cost $175! Wtf? I thanked her for her help and politely told her I'd just buy another garage door opener.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I think that's what I told you in my first post. And believe me, they've seen bad boards before, I've replaced a number of them under warranty. I don't sell genies anymore, strictly Liftmaster.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

Do you guys know if a Chamberlain remote can open a Genie garage door? I don't want to replace both openers right now and I don't want to purchase another genie. My hope was to buy the Chamberlain and still be able to use its remote and keypad to open both doors.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

speedster1 said:


> Do you guys know if a Chamberlain remote can open a Genie garage door? I don't want to replace both openers right now and I don't want to purchase another genie. My hope was to buy the Chamberlain and still be able to use its remote and keypad to open both doors.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Nope, different technologies.


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

rjniles said:


> Nope, different technologies.


Well that just sucks. How do many modern cars work that come from the factory with garage door opener built it. My sister has a GMC envoy that has factory garage door opener and can be programmed for many opener types

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Why would Chamberlain want to make there remotes compatible with Genie? Nothing to be gained for them. Car builders want to sell that option to as many buyers as they can, a benefit to them.


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

rjniles said:


> Why would Chamberlain want to make there remotes compatible with Genie? Nothing to be gained for them.


They would gain sales [emoji3] from me. 

Guess I could just buy another genie or buy a chamberlain and live with two remote controls in each of our vehicles.

I hate the idea and hassle of replacing a perfectly operable garage door opener just to make them match.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Speedster,
I've got five overhead doors, five keypads not all the same, Liftmaster triple button remote that operates three of the doors, a genie single button that operates the one genie opener I have left, and no remote for the fifth door, which is actually inside my shop building. Don't worry about having a couple different remotes, no big deal.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------

